# Geschützter Bereich



## balu23 (24. April 2006)

Hi Leute, 

ich hab mich vor kurzem mal an meiner eigenen ersten Homepage probiert und das hier ist bei raus gekommen www.jg-wahle.de

Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem, bei dem mich wahrscheinlich meine Kenntnisse im Stich lassen: ich möchte einen Login Bereich haben, der nur dann betreten werden kann, wenn ich der Person vorher ein Passwort gegeben hab, also keine Registration. Zum Login soll das Formular in der Link-Leiste sein. 

Außerdem möcht ich dann im Geschützten Bereich ein Upload Formular machen, dass erlaubt dass jeder der auch ein Passwort hat, dort Bilder hochladen kann, die angezeigt und gleichzeitig auf eine bestimmte größte runterskaliert werden.

ich weiß, es ist wahrscheinlich etwas viel, aber es wär echt super wenn mir da irgendwer bei helfen könnte!?

Greetz, Balu23


----------



## Maik (24. April 2006)

Mit HTML alleine lässt sich dein Vorhaben nicht realisieren. 

Hierfür wirst du wohl eine serverseitige Scriptsprache, wie z.B. PHP, benötigen.


----------



## balu23 (24. April 2006)

das ist schlecht, das hab ich mal probiert zu lernen und kläglich gescheitert...


----------



## forsterm (24. April 2006)

Hallo,
eventuell kannst du auch .htaccess verwenden.

[edit]
Hab jetzt erst gelesen, dass du ein Formular zum Eingeben der Logindaten haben willst.
Wenn das so ist, dann musst du die es doch so realisieren wie Maik geschrieben hat.
[/edit]

mfg
forsterm


----------



## balu23 (25. April 2006)

und ihr seht keine möglichkeit dass so in meine page einbauen kann?


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2006)

Hallo!

Nein, nicht mit einem .htaccess geschützten Bereich.
Dieses währe nur in Verbindung mit z.b. PHP möglich.
Ausserdem bietet Dir PHP (am besten in Verbindung mit einer MySQL Datenbank) auch die Möglichkeit dass bestimmte User auch nur Zugriff auf bestimmte Bereiche bekommen können.
So könnte sich User A z.b. einlogen um sich die Seiten anzusehen und User B könnte z.b. zusätzlich die Möglichkeit bekommen Bilder hochzuladen.

Zum Thema Login und Rechtevergabe gibt es genug Beiträge im PHP-Forum, einfach mal ein wenig umsehen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

